# Pat Metheny on Kenny G...



## distressed_romeo (Jul 12, 2007)

JazzOasis.com - Pat Metheny on Kenny G

Gee, don't sugar-coat it Pat...tell us how you really feel!


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah, I've read this before. Pat's a little heated about it.


----------



## noodles (Jul 12, 2007)

I read this a few months back. Pat is pretty much the man.


----------



## Drew (Jul 12, 2007)

Old news, but good news.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 12, 2007)

I know it's really old, but it put such a big smile on my face I couldn't resist sharing it!


----------



## Tymon (Jul 13, 2007)

Haha great, see what Scott Henderson thinks:

Q: Did you ever met him? Or is your sympathy for him pure musical? How about dedicating a special song to him on the next album.

A: I don't have any sympathy for him. I won't dedicate a song to him either, but the next time one of my dogs lays a big steamer on the sidewalk I'll dedicate that to him.

Thankfully I've never had the displeasure of meeting Kenny Gorelick, because I know it would be impossible for me to be polite to him, and no doubt I'd call him some disgusting name. He's made it quite clear to the world that, aside from being a less than mediocre musician, he's a clueless idiot as well, considering what he did to the memory of Louis Armstrong. I can't even imagine what kind of arrogance it takes for someone that lame to think himself worthy of playing with the father of jazz... yeah, when I listen to Band of Gypsys, I'm thinking... "hmmm... what this track needs is some Scott Henderson... I'll put Machine Gun on my next record and jam with Jimi..." What kind of fucking moron would do something like that - and what lowlife scumbag record company would allow it?? Who else but Kenny G and Arista Records! So that's why I don't like him... and also because his music is worse than what swirls around in toilet bowls.


----------

